# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εσείς πως ξεκινήσατε την φάρμα σας με ορτύκια;

## Dimitris2

Καλησπερα εδω και καιρο σκευτομαι να αποκτησω μερικα ορτυκια για ερασιτεχνικη αναπαραγωγη.Εχω ασχολιθει και με κοτεσ και εχω εκκολαψει με επιτυχεια αυγα σε χειροποιητη κλωσσομηχανη και αυτο μου γεναει το εξισ διλιμα να αρχισω με μερικα ορτυκι(αρσενικα και θυλικα) και να αφησω την φυση να κανει τα μαγικα τησ η να εκκολαψω αυγα?Εσεισ πωσ κανατε την αρχη??? :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:  :Confused0013:

----------


## douriakos

τα ορτυκια ειναι πιο δυσκολα απο τις κοτες και πολλες φορες παρουσιαζουν καρνιβαλιστικες τασεις! 1 αρσενικο αναλογει σε αυτα θηλυκα αν βαλεις δευτερο θα το σκοτωσει!

----------


## Dimitris2

Ναι το ξερω φιλε *douriakos* οτι στα ορτυκια πρεπει να ειναι πολλα τα θυλικα για 1 αρσενικο

----------


## douriakos

διαβασα και σε ενα αλλο παλικαρι εδω στο φορουμ οτι μια κλωσσα εκκολαψε ορτυκια και μετα τα μικρα τα εφαγε μονο τα ραμφη αφησε! γενικα ειναι δυσκολα πουλια....

----------


## Dimitris2

Ηξερα οτι εχουν τισ ιδιοτροπιεσ τουσ αλλα οχι και ετσι!!!!Κι αυτο με φερνει πισω στο αρχικο μου ερωτημα για τα αυγα γιατι θα εκκολαψω αυγα και μολισ τα ''μωρα'' ειναι οριμα για αναπαραγωγη και εχω τα πρωτα αυγα τα ξαναπερνω και τα βαζω στην κλοσσομηχανη

----------


## Dimitris2

Οποιεσ αλλεσ αποψεισ ειναι ευπροσδεκτεσ!!!

----------


## Paul

Εμενα μου ειχε δωσει ενας φιλος μου 16 ορτυκια αλλα το ενα αρσενικο σκοτωσε το αλλο. Μετα τα εδωσα γιατι ολα τσιμπιωντουσαν μεταξυ τους με αποτελεσμα να εχουν πολλα τραυματα...Θα σου προτεινα να παρεις μονο ενα αρσενικο και 7-8 θηλυκα και να τα εχεις σε μεγαλο μερος με πυκνη βλαστηση ωστε να απασχολουνται με κατι και να μην τσιμπιουνται απο βαρεμαρα!!! Εαν παρεις αυγα να ξερεις οτι σε 45 μερες ωριμαζουν και ειναι ικανα για αναπαραγωγη. Για οτι αλλο χρειαστεις μην δυστασεις, αλλα να ξερεις οτι επειδη ειναι αγρια ζωα και μονο τα τελευταια χρονια εκτρεφονται ειναι πολυ δυσκολα για οικοσιτη εκτροφη.

----------


## Dimitris2

Πρεπει οπω δηποτε να ειναι 1 αρσενικο με 7 θυλικα η μπορει να γινουν και λιγοτερα η περισοτερα τα θυλικα?Για την εκκολαψη των αυγων ξερει κανεισ τιποτα?Ξερω οτι η θερμοκρασια πρεπει να ειναι 37.5 και η υγρασια 1-14η μερα 50% και τισ 3 τελευτεεσ 60% σωστα?Γενικοσ ειναι ευκολα στιν εκκολαψη η εχουν μικρο ποσοστο επιτυχιασ?

----------


## Paul

> Πρεπει οπω δηποτε να ειναι 1 αρσενικο με 7 θυλικα η μπορει να γινουν και λιγοτερα η περισοτερα τα θυλικα?Για την εκκολαψη των αυγων ξερει κανεισ τιποτα?Ξερω οτι η θερμοκρασια πρεπει να ειναι 37.5 και η υγρασια 1-14η μερα 50% και τισ 3 τελευτεεσ 60% σωστα?Γενικοσ ειναι ευκολα στιν εκκολαψη η εχουν μικρο ποσοστο επιτυχιασ?


Μπορει να ειναι και λιγοτερα απο 7-8 θηλυκα αλλα ο αρσενικος θα τις τσιμπαει συνεχεια επειδη θα ειναι λιγες. Επισης, αν ειναι περισσοτερες θα υπαρχει μεγαλο ποσοστο μερικα αυγα να μην ειναι γονιμα...Οσον αφορα την εκκολαψη και τα σχετικα δεν γνωριζω τιποτα γιατι δεν τα εχω αναπαραξει!!!

----------


## mixalis91

Εγώ έχω ορτυκια 14χρόνια. Όσα χρόνια τα έχω δεν μου έχουν κλωσήσει ποτε. Μιλαω για τα ορτυκια εκτροφής που δεν πετάνε μακριά. Τα άγρια ιταλικά αν σ φύγουν εξαφανίζονται από τα μάτια σου τόσο μακριά που πετάνε. Τεσπα, πρέπει να έχεις σίγουρα κλωσσομηχανή για να γίνεται η εκκόλαψη. Έχω ένα περισταΤικο από έναν φίλο πέρυσι που του έδωσα ορτυκια και τα έβαλε σε κλούβα με καναρίνια 400τ.μ. Και του κλωσήσάν και έβαλαν κ μικρά. Ακόμη για να έχεις επιτυχία στην εκκόλαψη από 5-7 θηλυκά 1αρσενικό. Πρέπει να τους έχεις κ κρυψώνες με ξύλα για να μην τα κυνηγάει συνέχεια το αρσενικό. Ακόμη είναι σχετικά ευαίσθητα πουλιά και αρρωσταίνουν εύκολα. Πέρισυ έχωσά πάνω από 50ορτυκια με αποτέλεσμα να απογοητεύτώ και να αφήσω τα υπόλοιπα που επιβίωσαν ελεύθερα. Φέτος αγόρασα 1 ζευγάρι αλλά δεν πήρα κανένα αυγό. Ακόμη κάτι που ξέχασα σε κότα δεν μπορείς να βάλεις τα αυγά διότι είναι μικρά και σπάνε. Φέτος δεν ασχολήθηκα με ορτυκια,αλλά με φασιανούς. Θέλω όμως να ασχοληθώ με τα κινέζικα η Καλιφόρνιας.

----------


## Dimitris2

Φιλε *mixalis91*  ευχαριστω για τισ πληροφοριεσ.Το προβλημα τρ ειναι οτι εψαξα στο web και δν βρηκα τπτ στην περιοχη μου αλλα καθω διαβαζα καποια αρθρα διαβασα οτι ειναι εφυκτο να εκκολαψεισ αγοραστα αυγα ισχιει αυτο δν αξιζει την προσπαθεια?

----------

